# virtualbox-ose in freeBSD_7.2+ KDE_3.5 (host)



## gianD748 (Sep 7, 2010)

dear all,

finally I have succeded in installing Virtualbox. I describe the steps that I have followed here below in the hope that it could be of any help.

*First.*
Operative System (OS): freeBSD 7.2 + KDE 3.5 (from DesktopBSD http://www.desktopbsd.net/ ) freshly installed on a Philips Freevents X59 laptop

*Preliminar step*:
- make a back_up copy of /usr/local/lib files since depending on the options that are chosen during some updating some files (like libintl.so.8, libpng.so.6 and others) may be removed and the system do not boot anymore and in that case I have no better suggestion than reinstalling the OS (sigh.... I have done it N times... where N is a big integer number). Please, check before re-booting the system if all is ok.

*SUGGESTION*: during updates, do not add any options in the configuration windows if you do not know well what they may cause! Leave just the suggested ones.

*step 1*: multimedia/phonon required.

I have partially followed the instructions in 20100511 presented in the  /usr/ports/updating  text file. Virtualbox requires phonon and phonon-gst that make conflicts with qt4-phonon and qt4-phonon-gst.

Simiply deinstall them with the commands:
[CMD=]# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/qt4-phonon[/cmd]
[CMD=]# make deinstall clean[/cmd]
[CMD=]# cd /usr/ports/multimedia/qt4-phonon-gst[/cmd]
[CMD=]# make deinstall clean [/CMD]

There is non need to install now phonon package since it will be done automatically during step 4.

*step 2*: print/cups upgrade

Install/upgrade print/cups and print/cups-base as described in 20090516 in  /usr/ports/updating . 
[CMD=]# portupgrade -R print/cups[/cmd]
[cmd=]# portupgrade -R print/cups-base[/CMD]

*step 3*: upgrade of graphics/png.

Do instructions in 20100328 in  /usr/ports/updating . 

*step 4*: upgrade of gettext ! (the most important package required by virtualbox).

To do that simply follow what is written in 20100530 in  /usr/ports/updating . 

If the upgrade is succesful, go to the next step, otherwise, install the package required by gettext and re-do the upgrade of gettext until no errors are found.

*step 5*: virtualbox.

I have followed strictly the instructions at http://wiki.freebsd.org/VirtualBox down to "Guest Additions for FreeBSD guests" excluded.


*step 6*: sharing folder between host_OS and guest_OS.

Start virtualbox->configuration->shared folders: define a shared folder in the host_OS that will be seen by the guest_OS. 

install the Guest_OS and start it.

Now you have to install "Guest Additions" in the Guest_OS. The guest-additions are installed to the guest, not the host !!! 

Select: Devices > Install Guest Additions and follow the instructions during the installing.

As this step has been successfully achieved, open the network folders of the Guest_OS and you'll find the shared folder that you have previously defined in the Host_OS.

Finally, thank you to all the guys that helped me by answering to my somehow stupid and always boring questions!!!


----------

